# Help: Basic configuration Gitolite

## Lujeni

Hi,

I need some Help for basic configuration's Gentoo:

- I install dev-vcs/gitolite-gentoo

- I create my conf file gitolite.conf and my directory keydir in /usr/share/gitolite/conf.

- I add and commit this files on repository git ( /usr/.git) and push.

But Gitolite are not apply when I try Clone with user on distant machine.

#git clone ssh://user@ip_server/usr/.git/

kind Regards,

Luj

----------

## comprookie2000

Go down about half way down to "The Gentoo Way"

http://blog.tampakrap.gr/gitolite-installation-with-gitweb-and-anongit-in-gentoo-and-debian/

----------

